# forks?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Being a curious sort:
Can anyone tell me the difference between the various forks used in the 585/ Ultra, and the 595 and its' ultra? My standard 585 has an "Hsc 5 sl" fork, and I recall the mention of an HSC 6 fork on one of the frames. I've seen aftermarket Look forks around, too.

Are they all using that internal headset race like my O6 585 has? Are the Ultra forks built heavier and stiffer? Curious..
Don Hanson


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Being a curious sort:
> Can anyone tell me the difference between the various forks used in the 585/ Ultra, and the 595 and its' ultra? My standard 585 has an "Hsc 5 sl" fork, and I recall the mention of an HSC 6 fork on one of the frames. I've seen aftermarket Look forks around, too.


Hi Don,

The 585 and the 585 Ultra both use the same HSC 5 fork, the finish being the only difference. The HSC 6 fork that comes on the 595 and 595 Ultra is proprietary to the 595 series due to its 1 1/4" lower bearing. The crown on the HSC 6 is a little more beefy than the HSC 5 to accomomdate the larger bearing, but otherwise construction is the same between the two. Both are monocoque designs: the dropouts, blades, crown and crown race, and steerer tube are all made in one mold.



Gnarly 928 said:


> Are they all using that internal headset race like my O6 585 has? Are the Ultra forks built heavier and stiffer? Curious..
> Don Hanson


Yes, all of the forks are using integrated crown races, and all are intended for frames with integrated headsets. The Ultra fork is the same as the standard fork.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Chas. Look has the best customer relations attitude of all! I want to mention, too, a recent example of how Look IS...

I recently broke my deraileur hanger while traveling with my 585. Of course, this was late afternoon on a Monday, when my LBS, (my first reaction: call David, in Oregon, and have him overnight exress me a replacment) where I got the frame was closed. 

I went online (in the California desert) and did a dealer search. Found a shop that was only about a hundred miles away. Called him (The Velo Bum Elite Cyclery, owned by Glen Stanton) over in Rancho Mirage. 5 minutes before his closing time. He volunteered to give me the hanger off one of the bikes he had in stock, provided Look would send him another..I offered to pay for phone calls, etc..and he said.."No, I'll call you right back and tell you whats up". He calls back and says..."come on up and get it, tonight if you want" 
I say "No, but thank you, I will be there tommorrow"..He give it to me at no charge..
So my cycling vacation was saved without even missing one day of riding...In fact, I got to ride a great climb right from his shop..
Don Hanson


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Are those nifty Look labelled headset spacers available for sale - or do they only come with a new frame/fork?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Are those nifty Look labelled headset spacers available for sale - or do they only come with a new frame/fork?


At the moment we don't sell them aftermarket, but I probably have some floating around here. How much do you need to space your stem? We have 10mm and 5mm spacers. Let me know and I'll drop some in the mail for you.

*[email protected]*


----------

